# could you be Humbugs new mummy?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

here some more pics of Humbug, Humbug was a kitten that we at Animal Lifeline UK helped to find a rescue placement for and found a foster home for him, his old owner only had him a few days and then decided that they didn't want him, he was only 9 weeks old .



















and my Fav

Hey you do you want to be my new mummy?










Humbug is fully vaccinated and is being neutered today. Humbug is currently in Norfolk but this rescue will home anywhere in the UK. if you are interested in adopting please contact Debbie at Home

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, he is adorable! I am a sucker for black and white cats and if I didn't already have four cats and if we didn't move in the near future (hopefully) I would have him in a heartbeat. Hope he finds a loving, forever home soon. x


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Did Humbug ever find a forever home? I saw this when it was first posted and wished I was in a position to home him then and still do - my mum would probably kill me 

He's so cute, bless him. He reminds me of my Oscar who probably could do with a friend now that I have decided to keep him as an indoor cat (apart from garden time with me). 

I don't know why I'm writing all this but I often think of the little guy and hope he's found somewhere wonderful.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly no he hasn't found a home yet, My friend is fostering him and she has nick named him Mitten Kitten, he is a little monkey full of character bless him


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh

Is he ok with other cats? I think what really stuck in my mind with him (as well as his cuteness) is that someone decided they didn't want him at 9 weeks old, how anyone could do that is beyond me

I think there a couple of people on here looking for new additions, I hope someone sees this and wants him. He's so adorable, I love black/black and white cats.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers crossed, yes he is fine with other cats , he just wants to be friends and play bounce on them and he is a very talkative soul,my friend says he hardly ever shuts up, he is always a very busy boy investigating and telling my friend all about what he is up to. He plays really well with her 8 raggies


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Has Humbug found a forever home yet?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes I am happy to say Humbug is now settled into his new home


----------

